# Audio / Video >  Dinamiskais mikrofons

## antons21

Labdien.

Nepieciešama dinamiskā mikrofona kapsula, max diametrs 18 mm.
Nav kāda ideja, kur tādu ņemt, no kurienes izņemt.
Ebay un Aliexpress neko līdzīgu neatradu.

Paldies.

----------

